# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاثنين 13 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀ عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

✯ جمال سالم يصل ويتدرب اليوم.
فحوصات جديدة لسالمون..
✯ والعقرب يعود بقوه للتدريبات .
✯ الوالي يلتقي لاعبي المريخ علي مائدة عشاء لحل المشاكل المالية.
✯ تحركات مريخية مكثفة لتكوين مجلس الشرف.
✯ واتحاد الكرة يعلن جمعيته نهاية يونيو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بكري المدينة يؤكد جاهزيته لقيادة المريخ أمام النمور 
 
 

أعلن بكري المدينة مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء جاهزيته لقيادة هجوم الفريق في  المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق أمام أهلي شندي يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في  بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأكد بكري أنه تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح في قمة  الجاهزية للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وتقديم أفضل ماعنده والإسهام مع  بقية زملائه في قيادة الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على أهلي شندي بعد غدٍ الأربعاء  والعودة بالنقاط كاملة للخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي يلتقي بلاعبي المريخ اليوم ويسلمهم مستحقاتهم المالية 
 
 
يعقد السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مع نجوم الفريق مساء  اليوم من أجل مناقشتهم لحل جميع مشاكلهم والمتعلقة بمستحقاتهم المالية طرف  النادي، وتأتي هذه الخطوة من الوالي بغرض تهيئة الأجواء لفريق الكرة حتى  يكون في قمة جاهزيته لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في بطولة  الدوري الممتاز وللقاء الهلال في العشرين من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان تية: فارق النقاط مع الهلال غير مزعج


اكد مدير الجهاز الفني لنادي المريخ برهان تيه في حديث خاص للموقع الرسمي لنادي المريخ ، أكد بأنه سعيد بثقة مجلس الاداراة وثقة جماهير المريخ بتولي مهمة التدريب في الظروف الحالية ، مؤكدا بان التجربة الثانية له مع الفريق تمثل تحدي كبير لتحقيق نجاحات أفضل من التجربة الاولي ، وأشار الي أن التركيز سيكون كبيرا في بطولة الدوري والكاس وذلك بعد الخروج من الاستحقاقات الأفريقية . فلابد من التتويج المحلي بعد الإخفاق الأفريقي .
برهان اشار الي ان هناك فارق بين العناصر التي اشرف عليها في عام 2014 والعناصر الموجودة الآن مع الفريق وتغيرات ليس قليله علي مستوي التشكيلة الأساسية مثل المصري أيمن سعيد الكيني وانغا ، لكن هذا الأمر لايقلل من قيمة اللاعبين الحاليين في صفوف الفريق اذا ما اكتملت العناصر فهناك الغيابات لعناصر أساسية بداعي الإصابة .
إضافة إلي عامل آخر وهو أنه قد اشرف عي التسجلات التي سبقت توليه مهمة تدريب الفريق في المرة الاولي فضم عناصر لاتزال الفريق مثل بخيت خميس وعبدو جابر ومجدي عبداللطيف ، بينما المرة الحالية تم الاتفاق معه بعد التسجلات . وبشكل عام فريق المريخ ليست به ثغرات في أي من الخانات بل هناك وفرة في البدائل في عدد من الخانات .
وأوضح بأنه تولي الاشراف علي الفريق قبل 4 ايام فقط من مباراة هامة أمام أهلي شندي تعقبها مباراة كبيرة مع الهلال ورغم أن الفترة غير كافية للاعداد بشكل علمي سيما في ظل الغيابات لعناصر أساسية بسبب الإصابة ، لكننا متفائلون بتحقيق نتائج جيدة في المباريات المؤجلة فالروح المعنوية عالية لدي اللاعبين .
وأكد بأن تخلف المريخ خلف الهلال في صدارة الدوري أمر غير مزعج فالدوري لايزال طويلا ويكفي أن الدورة الثنية بها 17 مباراة يمكن ان تكون فيها العديد من المتغيرات .الدوري الممتاز لم يعد مثل السابق والاندية أصبحت قوية والتعثر وأراد لأي فريق . ولكن سنواجه الدورة الثانية بنهج جديد وإعداد مختلف وسنقيم معسكر للاعداد بشكل جيد لتلافي سلبيات الدورة الاولي .
برهان اوضح بأنه لا يفضل سياسة الاعتماد علي عدد محدود في التدريبات وهو أمر تفرضه شخصية اللاعب السوداني الهشة ، فالعديد من الأندية دفعت ضريبة الاعتماد علي أسماء معينة ، ويحب أن تكون التدريبات بقاعدة اختيار كبيرة وتجهيز البدلاء وجعلهم في مستوي اللاعب الأساسي ، وكذلك الاعتماد علي عدد من لاعبي الرديف في تدريبات الفريق الأول وايضا الاعتماد علي المباريات الودية بشكل مستمر ، وذلك أيضا لتجهيز أكبر عدد من اللاعبين .
وفي ختام حديثة دعا برهان جماهير المريخ والوقوف خلف الفريق لدعمه في المباريات القادمة الهامة وتشجيع اللاعبين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
الفريق هو الاستثمار الحقيقي

* هنالك اتفاق تام أن الاستثمار هو السبيل الوحيد إلى نهضة أي ناد في العالم ورقيّه، ولعل السودان هو الدولة الوحيدة التي لا تفكر أنديته في تفعيل هذه الحقيقة، وإنزالها إلى أرض الواقع- ربما- لأن بعض رجال الأعمال وأصحاب المال أغنوها عن ذلك بصرفهم المتواصل عليها.
* لكن أي رجال مال وأعمال هؤلاء الذين يمكن أن يصرفوا على أندية طوال عمرهم دون أن يرفعوا الراية البيضاء، أو يقوم نفسهم في فترة ما، خاصة في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية القاسية جداً التي تعيشها بلادنا هذه الأيام، وظل المفهوم الحديث لكرة القدم بعد أن باتت صناعة تقوم على الأموال الضخمة والميزانيات المهولة!.
* وإذا كان الأخ جمال الوالي- جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء- قد صرف على نادينا من حرّ ماله، في فترات رئاسته السابقة زهاء الـ 27 مليار جنيه، فقد كانت الظروف الاقتصادية في السابق جيدة نوعاً ما، وسعر الدولار لا يتعدى الستة أو سبعة جنيهات، بينما سعره الآن نحو الـ 14 جنيهاً!.
* باختصار كل ما أريد قوله في مقالتي اليوم هو ألا نتوقع من الأخ جمال الصرف على نادينا من جيبه الخاص بنفس السهولة السابقة، بالتالي لا نرمي كل الحمل عليه.
* ولعلها مناسبة لنحيي قروبات المريخ في الواتساب والفيس بوك التي سارعت إلى تأكيد وقفتها مع المجلس الجديد، ورفعت شعار (لن نتركك تصرف وحدك يا جمال)، وأعلنت عن نفرة ضخمة يوم 18 القادم، يُتوقع ألا يقل دخلها عن نصف المليار جنيه- كما فعلت مع لجنة التسيير السابقة.
* أذكر أن الأخ جمال الوالي سُئل في الإذاعة الرياضية قبل عدة سنوات لماذا لا يهتم بالاستثمار في النادي، فردّ رداً قوياً بليغاً، كيف لم أهتم بالاستثمار بعد كل ما بذلته مع الفريق وهو أكبر استثمار، وواصل وأكّد على ذلك بأنه عندما استثمر في فريق الكرة، واستجلب له أفضل مدرب أجنبي (الألماني أتوفيستر)، وأفضل المحترفين الأجانب، ونظَّم له معسكرات أنموذجية، قدم أفضل العروض في الدوري المحلي، وفي البطولة الكونفدرالية، ووصل إلى النهائي عام 2007م، ممّا كان له الأثر في ارتفاع نسب الدخول، وجذب الشركات، والمؤسسات للإعلان في ملعبه وفنائله، لتبلغ جملة المبالغ التي دخلت الخزينة نحو سبعة مليارات جنيه، فأي استثمار أفضل من ذلك؟!.
* قصدت بما ذكرته في الفقرة السابقة أن ألفت النظر إلى حقيقة أن الاستثمار في الفريق أفضل من أي استثمار، بالتالي لا بد للمجلس الجديد من أن يركِّز عليه تركيزاً تاماً، ويوليه جلَّ اهتمامه في المرحلة القريبة القادمة، وأن يبدأ أعماله بحل مشاكل اللاعبين، والجهاز الفني من وإلى، وهنا لا أريد أن أقسم، لكني على استعداد أن أبصم بالعشرة على أن المجلس لو منح اللاعبين جميع متأخراتهم، ومتبقي عقوداتهم، ورواتبهم السابقة قبل مباراتي أهلي شندي، والهلال العاصمي، فسيضمن دخولهم اللقائين بنفسيات عالية، وروح جديدة، وفوزهم فيهما- بإذن الله- وبالتأكيد الفوز في هذين اللقائين سيكون له ما له في بقية مباريات الدوري، ويكون له الأثر الكبير كذلك في عودة الصفوة إلى المدرجات، وارتفاع نسب الدخول، وإغراء المعلنين من جديد بالتعاقد معنا، ونكون- حينها- قد أحسنّا الاستثمار في الفريق، وأصبح- في حد ذاته- مورداً ذاتياً يغذي الخزينة بمبالغ معتبرة.
آخر السطور
* اهتمام مجلس التسيير الجديد بالقضايا الظاهرة الواضحة نرجو ألا يلهيه عن الاهتمام بالقضايا الخفيه كقضية التحكيم الظالم الذي- ربما- يلعب لعبته الماكرة في مباراتي الأهلي والهلال القادمتين.
* لا تنسى أخي الوالي كم من صافرة ظالمة قذرة نسفت في كثير من السنوات السابقة، الكثير من جهودك، وحرمت فريقك من تحقيق نصر أو نيل بطولة.
* ولن أذيعك سراً إذا قلت لك إنني وأعداد كبيرة جداً من المريخاب كنا- عندما يحدث ذلك- نغضب منك جداً، ونستاء من مثاليتك الزائدة، وطيبتك الفايتة الحد، وصمتك، وعدم مواجهتك لهذا الظلم بما يستحقه من حسم، الشيء الذي يدعونا إلى أن نناشدك بألا تصمت هذه المرة على أي ظلم جديد، وأن تكون لك قرارات قوية في مواجهته إذا- لا قدر الله- تجدد وحدث في دورتك الحالية- أيضاً.
* الحمد لله الفتى الأبنوسي ألوك (بوغبا) لم يخذلني، وها هو ينافس نفسه بنفسه على نجومية التمارين، والتقسيمات، والمباريات الودية.
* الانضباط، ثم الانضباط، ثم الانضباط؛ أهم في رأيي بألف مرة ومرة من جميع التدريبات، والتمارين أخويّ برهان ومحسن سيد، ومن حسن حظكما أن الكابتن الخلوق (ملك الضبط والربط) محمد موسى، سيكون إلى جانبكما في القطاع الرياضي ودائرة الكرة، ولن يسمح لأي لاعب أن ينفش ريشه، ويظن- مجرد ظنّ- أنه أكبر من المريخ.
* إذا لم تخني الذاكرة لم يحدث أن خسر المريخ نتيجة مباراة أقيمت في شهر رمضان المعظم أمام حبيبه، ووصيفه الدائم الهلال، ما يعني أن نتيجة مباراة العشرين من يونيو الجاري في الجيب- بإذن الله.
* زيارة وفد المجلس إلى الصحيفة نهار أمس، نزلت برداً وسلاماً علينا، وستكون أكبر دافع لنا لمضاعفة الجهد، والنهوض بها، ورفع نسب توزيعها إلى أعلى الدرجات، وإذا مدّ الله في آجالنا، فاسألونا من ذلك بعد أسابيع قليلة.
* وكفى.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: المريخ جاهز لمقابلة النمور

طمأن محسن سيد أنصار المريخ الذين تخوفوا على عدم جاهزية الفريق لمباراتي أهلي شندي والهلال وقال إن كل اللاعبين في قمة الجاهزية للقائي الآرسنال والهلال لافتاً إلى أن اللاعبين المصابين اقتربوا من العودة وسيكونون في قمة الجاهزية للمشاركة في مباراتي الأهلي والهلال وسيكونون رهن إشارة الجهاز الفني عدا راجي عبد العاطي قائد الفريق الذي مازال يتلقى العلاج، وكشف محسن أن المريخ جاهز ومكتمل الصفوف وسيكون في قمة الفورمة لخوض أي مباراة مشيراً إلى أنهم وحتى اذا لم يتم تأجيل مباراة هلال كادوقلي فإن الفريق سيكون جاهزاً لأدائها بالشكل الذي يمكّنه من تحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث للخرطوم مفيداً بأنهم كذلك لن تكون لديهم أي مشكلة سواء أُقيمت تلك المباراة بالعصر أو الليل، فالمريخ جاهز ونجومه في قمة الجاهزية للمباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
 معاذ ابومؤيد
شاخور ماكان عندو قروب واتس
والشهرة لاتاتي بالكلام تاتي بالعمل فقط،،،،،

باقي خمسة ايام لنفرة القروبات
وفي ناس محتاجه اعادة صياغة
بس حنفكر كل زول عايز يشتهر علي حساب القروب تبعة
شاخور اسس المريخ ودعم المريخ من اير قروب واتساب او صفحة فيس
عمل بعيد عن الاعلام حتي اتاه الاعلام والشهرة تزحف علي قدميها
عرفتوا الفرق!!!
من يبحث عن الشو والشهرة فليبحث عنها بعيدا عن قروبات الغلابة والكادحين
اعمل من حر مالك ودع عملك يتحدث عنك
لم اعمالك ترى النور سيتسال الناس عن صاحب المجهود
حينها ستشتهر
لاتتسلق عبر قروبات الواتس اب وقروش الاعضاء وتلمع شخصك او تلمع نفسك !!!
القروب ليس باسمك
انما كل القروبات يسبقها اسم المريخ او يعقبها اسم الزعيم او يتوسطها اسم المارد او معناها يرمز الي الجمهور
يعني انشاءك للقروب لايعطيك الافضلية بالنجاح
الاعضاء هم اصحاب الفضل عليك
لذلك نصيحة اخوية لكل مشرف
دورك فقط التنظيم للعمل
وانت مجرد مؤتمن علي اصوات ومال القروب،،،
كل واحد او مشرف يبحث عن الشهرة او المنصب علية ان يعمل باسمة او يظهر العمل من حر مالة فقط !!!
الكلام دا مقصود بيه كل شخص باحث عن الشهرة او التلميع او المنصب
وكل شخص الكلام دا حرك فية شعرة يتاكد تماما انة مقصود
طبعا التحريك ليس بالاعجاب ام بالسؤال هل انا المقصود!!!!
الاجابة متروكة لكم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
الرسالة التانية لاصحاب الانفة والتعالي علي الاخرين
تزكر فقط انك ذاهب وستبقى اعمالك
تزكر انك ربما نترحم عليك غدا
هل ستخلد ذكرى طيبة خلفك ام الترحم سيكون من باب اداء الواجب!!!
عملك وحده وتعاملك من يجبر الاخرين علي الدعاء بكل الم
ولاتنسى
تذكروا محاسن موتاكم
اترك لك بصمه بالنزول الي مستوى الحدث ومستوى تفكير من يخاطبك
لاتغرك العظمه والفشخرة الكذابة
عملك وحده عو الباقي
ان كان خيرا فلك مثلة دعوات من الملايين
وان كان شرا فلك دعوات من اقرب الاقربين واداء واجب من الباقين!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
لاتشهر نفسك علي حساب الاخرين
وتزكر الذين ضحوا باموالهم وجهدهم من اجل الزعيم
ناس خلفت اجمل الزكريات والتضحيات
واسمهم محفور في امخاخنا
باعمالهم فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
دعمنا سيتواصل
وتشجيعنا سيتواصل
فرجتنا ستتوقف وستحل محلها
المواجهه وبتر كل صاحب مصلحة او شهرة،،
من كان بيننا يدعم ويشجع ويكون من البسطاء الكادحين حبابوا الف
ومن كان من اصحاب الوجهين فلك مننا كلمات تسم بدنك حتى ينصلح حالك!!!
ياتجلس وسطينا وتكون مننا وفينا
او تمشي تشتهر في صحف او مجلات وممكن تاخد ليك لافتة وتقيف في نص المدرجات
وتكتب فيها
شووووووووووفني!!!!
وسنرشدك للخطاطا ان احببت
بس من غير ماتقول انا قروب المريخ الفلاني
تحدث عن نفسك فقط
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
النفرة قائمة والقروبات ستدعم
الجميع يحمل هم الكيان الا من رفض
نفرتنا بتاريخ ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
وقروباتنا هم الخير والبركة
اخي المشرف
كل عضو حيقول قروبنا مشارك في النفرة
ماحيقولوا مشرفنا مشارك في النفرة
انشاء الله فهمتوها
لذلك نتحمل امانة اخوانا في القروبات
عشان كل واحد شارك ودعم من سكات
كلهم في نظري هم شاخور والوالي وحجوج وغيرهم كتير
اخي المشرف خليك مفتكر دائما
انك تحمل امانة ستسأل منها
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
حبايبنا واخوانا اعضاء القروبات
مشاركتك بجنية او مية جنية تزكر دائما انها لنهضة المريخ
تخيل انك بتنشط بيها نت
وبدال النت حننشط بيها خزينة المريخ
نشط خزينة الزعيم واستمتع بسعة بيانات وتمرريرات وفرحة فوز
نشط خزينة المريخ بقدر فرحتك
لاكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها
نشط واستمتع بمعشوقك يملأ الدنيا فرحا وبهجه
المريخ يستاهل قيمة تنشيط النت
الاتنين بيودوك عالم جميل،،،،
نزكر اخوانا المشرفين شاخور رحمة الله ماكان عندة قروب واتساب واعطى المريخ في صمت
وكل شخص داعم في قروبك له الحق في ابداء الراي وتوصيل الصوت
لانو داعم ايضا بصمت
اعطوا الامانة حقها كما ينبغي
نفرتنا يوم ظ،ظ¨/ظ¦
للانضمام وتسجيل اسمك في قائمه الشرف
اسامة حسب الدائم ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ¢ظ ظ©ظ£ظ§ظ¦
المك ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¦ظ¦ظ§ظ¨ظ¤ظ¦ظ¢
الشريف ظ ظ©ظ،ظ¨ظ©ظ¤ظ¥ظ ظ ظ¥
قروب تحالف المشرفين لدعم الكيان
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة طبية
اخي الصائم
يجيب ان تكون وجبة الافطاروالسحور من غذاء متنوع ومتوازن يشمل مجموعات الغذاء الاربع
لحوم بيضاء او حمراء خضار فواكهه خبز وحبوب ومواد نشويةً والحليب ومنتجاتة،،،
وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
# تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
قيادتك بامان والتزامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجدد الثقة في محمد الياس محجوب
.
جدد ملس ادارة نادي المريخ الثقة في رئيس مجللس الشوري السيد محمد الياس محجوب و ذلك خلال جلسة اليوم جمعت وفدا من مجلس الادارة ممثل من الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس والسيد نادر حسن مالك مساعد الرئيس للمراحل السنية و السيد متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام التقي برئيس مجلس الشوري السيد محمد الياس محجوب ونقلوا له قرار مجلس الادارة يتجديد الثقة فى مجلس الشوري .
وشكر مجلس الادارة علي الثقة التى اوليت لهم من مجتمع المريخ وعلي راسه مجلس الشوي الذى قام بدور كبير فى الفترة الماضية وحافظ علي استقرار المريخ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال و المريخ يطالبان بتحكيم اجنبي للقمة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
طالب ناديي الهلال و المريخ بتحكيم اجنبي لمباراتهما المقبلة على بطولة الدوري الممتازو ذلك تحسبا لاي ظلم لكليهما بعد ان اشتكا المريخ والهلال من التحكيم و يتوقع ان يرفض الاتحاد العام طلب ناديي الهلال و المريخ بخصوص التحكيم و الاعتماد على طاقم تحكيم سوداني في قمة الـــــــ(20) من الشهر الجاري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التسيير المريخية توكل دور الناطق الرسمي لمزمل ومتوكل !!
كتبت بواسطة	أدريس مصطفي

ديربي سبورت :
أصدر  مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الفريق شرطة / د. طارق عثمان الطاهر قراراً اداريا  فوض بموجبه السيد مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الإعلامية ورئيس قطاع الإعلام  الأستاذ مزمل أبوالقاسم, والسيد/ متوكل أحمد علي  نائب الأمين العام بمهام  الناطق الرسمي لنادي المريخ .
كما التقي وفد من مجلس الادارة ممثل من  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مساعد الرئيس يرافقه السيد نادر حسن مالك مساعد  الرئيس للمراحل السنية و السيد متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام التقى  برئيس مجلس الشورى السيد محمد الياس محجوب ونقلوا له قرار مجلس الادارة  يتجديد الثقة فى مجلس الشورى . وشكر مجلس الإدارة علي الثقة التى أوليت لهم  من مجتمع المريخ وعلي رأسه مجلس الشورى الذى قام بدور كبير فى الفترة  الماضية وحافظ علي استقرار المريخ .
وعلى صعيد متصل قام ذات الوفد  بزيارة إلى صحيفة المريخ والتقى برئيس التحرير الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن  وتمت الإشادة بالصحيفة وبالإعلام المريخي الذى يعول عليه كثيراً فى الفترة  القادمة في ظل المجهودات المقدرة التي ظل يقوم بها , وتم الإتفاق علي لقاء  جامع مع الإعلام سيحدد لاحقاً يتم التداول فيه لكل هموم المريخ ومتطلبات  المرحلة القادمة
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. تسلم حبيبنا الغالى كسلاوى .. وربنا يخضر ضراعك يا زعيم 
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
التوفيق .. كل التوفيق للزعيم دوما وابدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* ألمانيا تستهل مشوار اليورو بثانئية في أوكرانيا
* سلبية أيرلندا الشمالية تقودها للسقوط أمام مواهب بولندا
* بولندا تحقق فوزًا سهلًا على أيرلندا الشمالية
* الإكوادور تتأهل لدور الثمانية برباعية في هايتي
* إشبيلية يعلن رحيل إيمري ويكشف عن خليفته
* وزير رياضة روسيا: ما حدث يشوه سمعتنا ونحن المستضيف لكأس العالم
* الداخلية الفرنسية تدعو لفرض عقوبات قاسية على إنجلترا وروسيا
* يويفا يهدد إنجلترا وروسيا بالاستبعاد من اليورو
* بيانيتش سيخضع للفحص الطبي اليوم في يوفنتوس
* إصابة شخصين في اشتباكات بين جماهير ألمانيا وأوكرانيا
* برشلونة يبحث غلق قضية نيمار وسط تهديدات الأعضاء
* بوفون : من الصعب المقارنة مع كورتوا في هذا السن
* جايتان يثير الشكوك حول انتقاله إلى أتلتيكو مدريد
* شفاينشتايجر: لم أحلم بهذه البداية مع ألمانيا
* روني: إنجلترا لن تغير خططها من أجل إيقاف بيل
* إبراهيموفيتش: لدي النصيب الأكبر من الضغط في منتخب السويد
* راموس: أزمة دي خيا كانت مفيدة للمنتخب الإسباني
* موستافي: كان مهمًا بدء مشوار اليورو بالفوز
* البولندي كريتشوفياك: الفوز على أيرلندا مجرد بداية
* مدرب بلجيكا يحذر لاعبيه من الاستهانة بالمنتخب الإيطالي
* الإحباط يضرب أيرلندا الشمالية بعد الخسارة من بولندا
* مدرب التشيك يحذر الإسبان: يمكننا الفوز على أي فريق
* قائد التشيك: سنقاتل أمام إسبانيا .. 
* كروس أفضل لاعب في مواجهة ألمانيا وأوكرانيا
* ألمانيا تتورط في أعمال عنف ببطولة أوروبا
* ألمانيا تكرم شرطيا فرنسيا اعتدت عليه الجماهير قبل 18 عامًا
* النجم الساحلي يحتفل بالدوري التونسي بفوز عريض على المرسى 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

◄ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* أسبانيا (-- : --) التشيك الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* إيرلندا (-- : --) السويد الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

* بلجيكا (-- : --) إيطاليا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

..................................................  .................

◄ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* المكسيك (-- : --) فنزويلا الساعة: 03:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* أوروجواي (-- : --) جامايكا الساعة: 05:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

==== =====

 ✔ ◄ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

◄ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* تركيا (0 : 1) كرواتيا
* بولندا (1 : 0) إيرلندا الشمالية
* ألمانيا (2 : 0) أوكرانيا

..................................................  .................

◄ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* الإكوادور (4 : 0) هايتي
* البرازيل (0 : 1) بيرو

====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام شعرانى
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. تسلم حبيبنا الغالى كسلاوى .. وربنا يخضر ضراعك يا زعيم 
ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
التوفيق .. كل التوفيق للزعيم دوما وابدا 



بارك الله فيك حبيبنا عصام
وجمعا يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
ندعم الاستقرار بالمريخ..

• سالماً حط أقدامه بين أنصاره ومحبيه بالعود المحمود الذي أرجعه الي رئاسة النادي الاحمر من جديد بعد فترات عصيبة من عمر المريخ شهدت خلافات وإختلافات وانقسام قوي في الاراء والاتجاهات ، ونحمد الله أن تلك الفترة قد إنقضت بخيرها وشرها واستشرف الزعيم اشراقات عهد جديد .
• نحمد الله كذلك أن رغبة الجماهير هي التي سادت في اخر المطاف ، ونحمد للاخ الوالي نزوله عند رغبات الجماهير ومطالبات مجلس الشوري المتكرره وموافقته علي القيام بالمهمة الصعبة في الزمن الاكثر صعوبة .
• ونشكر كذلك لغالبية الفرقاء تحكيمهم لصوت العقل والاذعان للحكمة واستشعارهم للمسؤلية وتقديم مصلحة المريخ علي كل مصلحة سواها ، ونتمني أن تنتهي كل الخلافات المؤثرة عند هذا الحد .
• مهما كانت درجة الخلافات فإن كل من تهمه مصلحة المريخ لابد أن يقف خلف هذا الاجماع الكبير والتوحد الذي تشهده الديار الحمراء في هذه الايام ، والذي من شأنه أن يعيد الاستقرار الي النادي الكبير .
• نحن مع استقرار المريخ وتقدمه في مختلف المجالات ونتمني أن نراه دائما منتصرا ، وكبيرا ومع الكبار ، ونثق في قدرة الاخ جمال وطاقمه المعاون في إعادة المريخ الي مربعات الكبار .
• الوالي قادر علي ذلك باذن الله متي ما التزم بالتصريحات الي أدلي بها قبيل قرار تكوين المجلس الجديد حين قال أنه لا يرغب في تكرار التجربة السابقة بكل اخطائها ، وسيستفيد من الماضي في تصحيح المستقبل .
• الوالي قادر علي ذلك متي ما فهم من يعملون معه مقصده من تلك التصريحات وكانوا مساعدين حقيقين له كما أسماهم أول اجتماع للجنة الجديدة بدار الوالي ، والتزموا بدورهم في عدم تكرار أخطاء الماضي وخاصة من كانت لهم سابق تجارب بالعمل مع الوالي .
• الوالي قادر علي ذلك متي ما تحمل أصحاب الاراء السالبة حوله مسؤلياتهم تجاه النادي واستطاعوا أن يفصلوا بين الوالي في شخصه والوالي رئيس النادي وتناسوا مشاكلهم الخاصة ومصالحهم التي تربطهم به .
• الوالي قادر علي ذلك متي ما وقفت معه الجماهير وساهمت في استمرار المسيرة بتقديم الدعم للنادي كل بحسب ما يستطيع ، ولا يتركوا له كل الامور كما كان يحدث في السابق .
• الوالي قادر علي ذلك متي ما أحس بأن ما يقوم به مقدر من الجميع ولم يشعر بالجحود من البعض والذي أدي من قبل الي زهده في المنصب وقاد الي تركه للمريخ .
• نتمني أن يعطي من كان له بعض التحفظات علي فترة الوالي السابقة في رئاسة المريخ الفرصة للرجل لتصحيح ما راه خطأ وعاد بعزم اكيد علي تصحيحه . فلا يستعجلون باطلاق الملاحظات السالبة والاتهامات حول اللجنة الجديدة .
• المريخ يستحق أن يقدم الجميع التنازلات من أجله ، وهو عائد باذن الله الي طريق البطولات والكاسات المحمولة ، فقط – اذا عمل كل أبنائه من أجل مصلحته وتناسوا أي مصالح اخري .
• الحماس الذي يسود جماهير المريخ ، والتفاعل الكبير والرغبة في تقديم المساهمات والدعم المالي ، وحالة التفاؤل العامة التي يشهدها النادي الاحمر بمختلف قطاعاته يجعلنا نطمئن كثيرا علي فريق الكرة في المباريات المهمة القادمة علي مستوي الدوري الممتاز .
• هذا الحماس شمل حتي الجهاز الفني واللاعبين قدامي وجدد ومحترفين أجانب وكلها بشريات خير نأمل ، بل نتوقع أن تصب في مصلحة الزعيم ويكسب كل المباريات المتبقية له في الدوة الاولي .
• هذا الحماس والجو المعافي لابد أنه قد أدخل الخصوم والمنافسين في رعب شديد نأمل الا ينتهي الا ونقاطهم في خزائن المريخ .
• اخر كلمة : لقب الممتاز هدف لن نتنازل عنه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*هل بكري بدا التمارين منذ اليوم الاول مع محسن ولعب مباريات الاستعداد  كيف يكون جاهز المريخ ده لوعايزين يمشي صاح يلعب الجاهز بس المفزوض بدل ماننشر تصريحات زي دي ونخدر بيها الجمهور الغلوب علي امره نتصدي طوالي  نرد علي اللاعب ده ونقول ليه اسفين والله الجاهزين ليهم عشرين يوم بتمرنوا امشي كمل نومك ده لوعايزين المريخ يمشي صاح لعبوا الناس الجاهزين اي صنم ماجاهز يقعد في بيتو الكورة دي بتدي الرجال البعرقوا وبتمرنو كل يوم اي زول ماحضر التجهيز يقعد بره لقاية ما يجهز
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

* بكري بدا التمارين منذ اليوم الاول مع محسن ولعب مباريات الاستعداد كيف يكون جاهز المريخ ده لوعايزين يمشي صاح يلعب الجاهز بس المفزوض بدل ماننشر تصريحات زي دي ونخدر بيها الجمهور الغلوب علي امره نتصدي طوالي نرد علي اللاعب ده ونقول ليه اسفين والله الجاهزين ليهم عشرين يوم بتمرنوا امشي كمل نومك ده لوعايزين المريخ يمشي صاح لعبوا الناس الجاهزين اي صنم ماجاهز يقعد في بيتو الكورة دي بتدي الرجال البعرقوا وبتمرنو كل يوم اي زول ماحضر التجهيز يقعد بره لقاية ما يجهز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع 
هيثم كابو.
(أكيج) حنتقابل ..!
.
* لم تكن الخماسية التي ولجت شباك هلال الرمال مساء أمس الأول (استقبالاً لمجلس الخبرات) فقط، ولكنها أيضاً كانت رسالة شديدة اللهجة لإعلام الكاردينال و(رجافات الهلال) ..!

* قالوا دايرين يفتحوا ملف والي الخرطوم الذي كان سبباً في عودة والي المريخ .. وطالما أن رجوع الوالي برفع الضغط وبجهجه الوصفنجية (إن شاء الله يفتحوا القسطنطينية) ..!

* افتحوا الشباك قبل الملفات ..(وسيبوا الجرسة والحركات) ..!

* في أول اجتماع لمجلس الخبرات كانت (تلاتة مليار) موضوعة كضربة بدأية وقولة خير .. و(هكذا يكون التسيير) ..!

* سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم .. فما يدخل الرعب في قلوب الوصايفة يزيد الصفوة اطمئنان و(تلاتة مليار قولة خير غير خمسمية مليون أولاد الدقير) ..!

* (أولاد الدقير) ديل يوم بكتلوا ليهم وصيفابي بنص مليار ..!

* لم يكن دعم المريخ غريباً على أخوان د. جلال ..و(شكراً نبيلاً لعثمان الدقير فأبو حنين دائماً ما يتقدم صفوف الداعمين) ..! 

* مجلس الشرف المريخي قيد التكوين ..و(التبرعات بدأت تنهال والخوف ضرب جماعة الكاردينال) ..!

* أغرب حاجة : لجنة تسيير الهلال التي ترأسها الحاج عطا المنان تم دعمها بتمنتاشر مليار من الحكومة، و(جماعة كردنة داقين صيوان بكاء وقالوا بدون خجل دايرين دعومات جديدة وحالتهم صعبة وجِرستهم شديدة) ..!

* (الجِرسة) التي سيطرت على إعلام كردنة تؤكد أن الهلال بات بالفعل القوة المالية (الضاربة) ..!

* إذا كردنة قروشو كملت خلوه يستقيل والحكومة بتدعمكم لما تعين ليكم لجنة تسيير ..!

* (مجلس منتخب) وعايز دعومات .. (فعلاً صفرنجية وعينكم قوية) ..!

* الداير الدعم يا كردنة يستقيل و(يجيب لجنة تسيير) .. وبصراحة و(ما بينا وبينكم مدسة) كردنة لو استقال تاني ما برجع لرئاسة الهلال ..!

* الداير الدعم يستقيل وينتظر العودة في (لجنة تسيير) ..!

*  (أبو الكرادن) لو أستقال (بمسك مسورة) .. لا في زول بحلف عليهو لا مسيرة بتمشي ليهو لا شورى بتطالب بيهو و(فرق يا مزمل) ..!

* المضحك أنه حتى المنسقة فاطمة الصادق تطالب بدعم الدولة للكاردينال ..و(أحسن تسكتوا يا فطومة لأنو انتو لحم أكتافكم من أموال الحكومة) ..!

* تمنتاشر مليار وعايزين دعم تاني كمان .. (فعلاً الإختشوا ماتوا زمان والعايشين نسوا دعم مجلس عطا المنان) ..!

* دعمت الحكومة الوصايفة حتى علّقوا (لوحات صفراء) في العربات التي جابت الطرقات يوم تسجيل (اتوبنغ الشعب) ..!

* غرف الوصايفة من مواعين المؤتمر الوطني حتى شبعوا لدرجة أن (الشجرة) باتت رمزاً لهم في حلهم وترحالهم ..!

* ويا (مدعوم) ما دي الحقيقة رغم أنك ما بتطيقا ..!

* نرجع للأبنوسي الظاهرة ومباراة هلال التبلدي و(الخوف الرسمي من الضرب الودي) ..!

* هزيمة هلال التبلدي لم يكن مقصوداً بها أزرق الرمال؛ والخماسية مجرد (لفت نظر) ورسالة ساخنة في بريد مساوي و(مواسير الهلال) ..!

* أصابت عودة الوالي الجميع برجفة حادة؛ وما حدث منذ الآن في دفاع الهلال تضاعفت رجفته عند الكاردينال ..!

* كيف تجاوز أستاذنا المريخابي العجوز السر قدور ألوك فهذا الأبنوسي الفنان (لاعب من كوكب تاني) وتابلوهاته تفرض اسمه بقوة على (تشكيلة أغاني وأغاني) ..!

* أدخل ألوك الخوف في أفئدة الوصايفة منذ الآن ..و(سنترلوك) ولا جوك جوك ..!

* هل نسي محمد عبد الماجد ورفاقه غزلهم القديم في ألوك (أيام الكرت) ..؟

* كل من شاهد الأبنوسي تغزل في قدراته العالية واثنى على مهاراته الفائقة ..و(الأوصفوك بالزهر أو ضرب الصفر هم ما أنصفوك يا جميل يا سنتر لوك) ..!

* إن موعدكم مع الظاهرة أكيج ألوك قريب جداً و(أكيج حنتقابل) ..!

* ألوك دا لو لاقى الجماعة (بجر الخمسين فوق) وبخليكم بي (كرت) ..!

* أمسكوا في (كرت ألوك) قوي قبل القمة .. و(كرت ألوك) انت ما بتعرف صليحك من عدوك ..!

* إتكرتي ..!

نقوش متفرقة

* هزم الزعيم هلال الرمال بخماسية في عين (الكرت) ..!

* لو أشترى الهلال (كرت بي إن سبورت) وضم باقة القنوات الناقلة لأمم أوروبا بدلاً عن (كرت ألوك المزعوم) لكان أفضل ..(علي الأقل تشوفوا الحاصل في فرنسا عشان تعرفوا “متعة الكورة” وتشطبوا اي ماسورة) ..!

* كورة ألوك فيها حاجة من متعة أمم أوروبا و(حلاوة الكرت) ..!

* لا أحد يتذكر أخر مرة هزم فيها الهلال المريخ  .. عشان كدا حنضربكم في القمة بألوك ونعمل ليكم (كرت) حساب ..!

* ناس مساوي لو شافوا كورة ألوك بكرة بطردوا مواسير الهلال وبجيهم (شلل أفكار) .!!

نقش أخير

* (المدعوم) قبض المعلوم و(عامل مظلوم)
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
من أين للكاردينال بأموال الجوهرة الزرقاء..!!؟

* ثارت ثائرة الإعلام الأزرق.. لمجرد أن أسهم الفريق أول عبدالرحيم محمد حسين والي الخرطوم في إقناع السيد جمال الوالي بالعودة مرة أخرى لرئاسة المريخ.. وتأييده لإجماع المريخاب بعدم جدوى قيام الجمعية العمومية في هذا التوقيت.. وإصداره لتوجيهات مباشرة للوزير اليسع بإعلان لجنة تسيير جديدة يتوافق عليها المريخاب..!!

* لم يتحمل الإعلام الأزرق عودة الوالي مرة أخرى.. فطفقوا يسيؤون لوالي الخرطوم ويهددونه بفتح ملفاته.. وعودة الوالي يمكن أن تفعل بالإعلام الأزرق أكثر من هذا.. لأنهم عاشوا في رعب كبير طيلة ثلاثة عشر عاما.. وبدأت الفوارق تتسع في كل شيء..!!

* حمد الهلالاب الله على ذهاب الوالي.. وطفقوا يتحدثون عن القوة المالية الضاربة التي يمثلها الكاردينال الذي لم يكن ليجرؤ على المساس بالمريخ في وجود الوالي.. لعلمه التام بأنه لا يقدر عليه.. ولا زالت ضربة بكري المدينة تدير رأس كردنة ومعاونيه ومستشاريته الإعلامية.. لأنها كانت ضربة في اللحم الحي..!!

* لا يريد الإعلام الأزرق عودة الوالي إطلاقاً.. حتى لا تتسع الفوارق بين المريخ وناديهم.. وهم يعلمون تمام العلم أن وجود الوالي في رئاسة النادي تشكل خطرا داهما على كردنة الذي تنفس الصعداء بابتعاد الوالي في الأشهر الثمانية الماضية.. وبات يتضرع ويفعل ما يشاء.. وأراد رد ضربة العقرب الموجعة بخطف شيبوب.. ولو كان الوالي موجودا لما تجرأ الكاردينال على فعل ذلك.. لعلمه التام بخطورة الوالي وطريقة تفكيره وتخطيطه..!!

* عاد الوالي.. وهو الأمر الذي لم يتمناه الإعلام الأزرق الذي ظل داعما لونسي ليس حبا فيه ولكن كراهية في عودة الوالي.. ورأينا كيف احتفل الهلالاب بابتعاد الوالي.. ولكن الاحتفالات لم تدم طويلا بعودة الوالي قبل لقاء القمة..وهم الذين يعرفون جيدا ماذا يعني ذلك..!!

* لم يقدر الإعلام الأزرق على الحديث عن عودة الوالي.. فوجدوا في والي الخرطوم فرصة لاتخاذه منصة لضرب المريخ بالحديث عن وعده بحل ديون المريخ.. وهو الأمر الذي لم يحدث أصلا.. وكأن الهلال الابن المدلل لحكومة المؤتمر لم يتلق أي مساعدات من قبل..!!

* ما ناله الهلال منذ العام 1992 عندما سخرت له حكومة الإنقاذ كل شيء من أجل أكرامها ببطولة الأندية الإفريقية.. ولكنه خذلها كعادته..وخذل المشير البشير الذي سلم كأس إفريقيا لكابتن الوداد المغربي والحسرة تكسو وجه رئيس البلد..!!

* وجد الهلال دعما خرافيا في مجلس عبدالرحمن سرالختم والذي كان يضم في غالبيته أعضاء من المؤتمر الوطني.. ثم نال مجلس يوسف أحمد يوسف دعما خياليا تبعه مجلس عطا المنان الذي اشترط وضع (22) مليارا في حساب النادي لكي يقبل برئاسة لجنة تسيير الهلال.. وقد كان له ما أراد.. بل ساهمت الحكومة في دفع غرامات مدربي ولاعبي الهلال الأجانب لدى الفيفا والتي وصلت لأكثر من مليوني دولار..!!

* قالها الحاج عطا المنان في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بفندق السلام روتانا بتاريخ 22/12/2013 (الحكومة وعدتنا بدعم النادي باعتباره مؤسسة قومية).. ثم عقد عطا المنان مؤتمراً صحفياً آخر أعلن فيه انتهاء فترة تكليف لجنة التسيير.. وقال بصريح العبارة إن وزارة المالية قد صادقت على دعم رئاسة الجمهورية متعهداً.. وهي الأموال التي أنقذت الهلال من شكاوى كامبوس وغارزيتو وبعض اللاعبين الأجانب مثل أمولادي وغيرهم..!!

* بل أعلنها الفاضل التوم أمين خزينة الهلال في لجنة الحاج عطا المنان بقوله إن اللجنة أنفقت ما يقارب الـ(20) مليار جنيه خلال خلال ستة أشهر بخلاف المنشآت.. كما كشف عن الانتهاء من القضايا التي كانت تؤرق مضاجع الأهلة وهي قضايا كامبوس"101000" دولار ويوسف محمد"263000" دولار وإيفوسا"25000" دولار وباري ديمبا"13000" دولار بالإضافة لتسديد مبالغ" 24000" لسنكارا و 17000 دولار لبامبا وهي عبارة عن بقية مستحقاتهم..!!

* فمن أين للجنة تسيير حكومية أتت بها الحكومة لإدارة الهلال.. إنفاق مثل هذا المبلغ الكبير في ستة أشهر فقط لحل شكاوى الأجانب التي وصلت الفيفا.. إذ لم يكن هناك دعم حكومي واضح.. ومن أين لها أن تبدأ العمل في منشآت النادي وهي التي لم تكمل سوى شهرين في إدارة النادي.. ولو وجدت لجنة ونسي ذات الدعم الذي وجدته لجنة الحاج عطا المنان.. لما وصلت الأمور في المريخ لهذا السوء..!!

* ارتماء الهلال في أحضان المؤتمر الوطني كان هو الأمر الثابت في العشرين عاما الماضية.. ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك هروب البرير ومجلسه وتسليمه مفاتيح النادي للوزير الولائي الطيب بدوي لفشله في إدارة النادي الأزرق.. فدعمته ولاية الخرطوم دعما خياليا وعينت له لجنة تسيير من أعضاء المؤتمر الوطني..!!

* لم يتجرأ مريخي على تسليم مفاتيح النادي للحكومة مثلما فعل الأمين البرير الذي لم يقدر على صرف الهلال.. فاختار توقيت نهائي كأس السودان ليلفت نظر السلطة الرياضية التي تحركت بالفعل وأتت بالحاج عطا المنان ودعمته دعماً لم تدعمه الحكومة للرياضة جمعاء منذ أن أتت لقيادة السودان قبل أكثر من(25) عاماً..!!

* الآن.. فقط يتباكى إعلام الهلال على دعم الحكومة للمريخ.. وهم الذين تنعموا بالدعم الحكومي أكثر من أي نادٍ غيرهم.. لمجرد أن عاد الوالي لرئاسة المريخ محمولاً على أكتاف المريخاب.. ولو كنت مكانهم لفضلت الصمت حتى لا نخرج لهم بالأرقام الأموال التي تلقاها الهلال من الحكومة.. والتي تجبرنا على تغيير اسمه إلى نادي الهلال الحكومي..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* عودة الوالي.. أصابت الإعلام الأزرق بالهذيان.. فبات يهدد في قيادات البلد.. ظناً منهم أنهم قادرون على إخافتهم..!!

* التهديدات الصريحة لشخصه ومنصب والي الخرطوم.. لا تهمنا في شيء.. ولكن نسأل والي الخرطوم.. لماذا الصمت تجاهها..؟؟!!

* طالما أن الأمر وصل إلى هذه المرحلة السحيقة.. فإننا أيضاً قادرون على المعاملة بالمثل.. وكشف حقيقة الأموال التي تلقاها الهلال من الحكومة.. علناً أو خفاءً..!!

* سنفتح ملف أموال الجوهرة الزرقاء.. وسنوضح للرأي العام الرياضي أن الكاردينال لم يتكفل لوحده بقيمة الإنشاءات الجديدة..!!

* الكاردينال لم يدفع سوى ربع ما تم صرفه على الجوهرة الزرقاء.. فمن أين أتى باقي التمويل.. وما هي علاقة هذا التمويل بما حدث في منشآت المريخ.. ومن الذي فكر في أن يكون الهلال في مستوى المريخ..!!

* انتظرونا ليعرف الجميع كيف تساهم الدعومات الخفية في تمويل جوهرة الكاردينال.. وكيف أن الإعلام الأزرق يكذب في وضح النهار للتأكيد على أن الكاردينال هو من تكفل لوحده بالجوهرة الزرقاء..!!؟

* من هي الجهة التي أتت بالشركة الصينية.. وكيف تمت عمليات الدفع لها.. ومن أي حساب..!!؟

* جوهرة الكاردينال التي تعاني من العيوب الهندسية.. تحتاج إلى أكثر من مليون دولار لمعالجتها.. خاصة في المقصورة الرئيسية التي تحجب الرؤية عن الجالسين في المقصورتين الجانبيتين.. وهذا ملف أيضاً سنأتي له بالتفصيل.. وبالمستندات..!!

* أعلن الكاردينال عدم دفعه لأي أموال إضافية لمعالجة العيوب الهندسية.. ولكن أتاه الفرج من حيث لا يحتسب.. وبعد هذا كله يتحدث الإعلام الأزرق عن عدم تلقية أي دعومات خارجية..!!

* جوهرة الكاردينال.. تعاني العيوب الهندسية.. وشح المال..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرسل التذاكر لجمال سالم واللاعب يلحق بمباراة شندي
يصل غدا وتوقعات بغياب بقية الاجانب

كفرووتر / خاص/
 ارسل المريخ امس التذاكر للاعب جمال سالم من اجل الحضور للخرطوم و تحصل اللاعب على حجز الى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم و يتوقع ان يصل فجر الغد و ربما شارك اللاعب في مباراة النمور في حالة التأكد من جاهزيته الفنية و يعد الحارس جمال سالم مصدر ثقة لجماهير المريخ و نجوم الفريق و كان مجلس المريخ قد بذل مجهودات كبيرة لالحاق اللاعب بمباراة النمور بعد غد في بطولة الدوري الممتاز على ملعب مدينة شندي ويتوقع ان يغيب عن مباراة المريخ ضد الاهلي كل لاعبي المريخ الاجانب عدا كوفي المتواجد في الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمد السيد مضوي: بكري المدينة أكد جاهزيته وسيشارك أمام النمور

البعثة ستغادر غداً وسأتولى رئاستها ونتوقع وصول الأجانب اليوم

 شمس الدين الأمين

تأجل لقاء السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والذي كان من المفترض أن يُقام منتصف الليل ليُقام اليوم بسبب ظروف طارئة حيث سيدخل الفريق معسكراً مغلقاً بفندق ابشر عقب المران المسائي وسيجتمع الوالي باللاعبين والجهاز الفني قبل سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى شندي لحل مشاكل اللاعبين وتهيئة أفضل الأجواء للفرقة الحمراء حتى يقدم الفريق نفسه بصورة مقنعة ويعود بالنقاط الثلاث من موقعة النمور.

قال حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن إعداد الفريق لمباراة أهلي شندي ومن بعدها لقاء القمة يمضي بصورة جيدة مشيداً بجدية اللاعبين في التدريبات ورغبتهم في الظهور بمستوى مقنع في مباراتي الآرسنال والهلال وأضاف: لقاء السيد جمال الوالي باللاعبين سينعقد مساء اليوم بعد أن تأجل من الأمس بسبب ظروف طارئة وسيجتمع الوالي مع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وسيتناول معهم وجبة العشاء لمنحهم دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام النمور وأكد حمد السيد أنه سيتولى رئاسة البعثة الحمراء لشندي متمنياً أن يكون المريخ في الموعد وأن يقدم أفضل مالديه أمام الآرسنال وأن يسعد قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة بأداء جيد ونصر مستحق، وأفاد حمد السيد أن البعثة الحمراء ستغادر إلى شندي في الساعة الثانية من ظهر الغد وسيتدرب الفريق مساء نفس يوم وصوله على ملعب المباراة بإستاد شندي مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر سيعود للخرطوم عقب المباراة مباشرة.

كل اللاعبين في المعسكر

1قال حمد السيد إن جميع اللاعبين بالفرقة الحمراء سينتظمون في معسكر مغلق حتى موعد مباراة القمة دون اختيار القائمة التي يركّز عليها الجهاز الفني حتى يكون جميع اللاعبين في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وحتى تكون الفرصة مفتوحة أمام أي لاعب يتدرب بجدية ويؤكد رغبته في اقتحام التشكيل الأساسي بيد أن حمد السيد عاد وأشار إلى أن الجهاز الفني سيختار قائمة من 20 لاعباً لترافق الأحمر لمدينة شندي.

نتوقع مشاركة بكري

قال حمد السيد إن بكري المدينة أبلغهم بأنه تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأصبح في قمة جاهزيته للمشاركة وتقديم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في المرحلة المقبلة وتوقع حمد السيد أن يشارك بكري في التدريبات اعتباراً من اليوم وأن ينتظم مع زملائه في المعسكر المغلق الذي سيقيمه الأحمر عقب المران المسائي لافتاً إلى أن بكري لاعب كبير وصاحب قيمة فنية عالية ويحتاجه المريخ بشدة في هذه المرحلة وأبان حمد السيد أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع الجهاز الفني من الاعتماد على بكري لأن اللاعب جاهز ولم تبعده عن المشاركة الا الاصابة واذا استطاع بكري أن يثبت بأنه في وضعية جيدة تمكّنه من المشاركة بصورة طبيعية لا يوجد ما يمنع مشاركته مع المريخ في تلك المباراة.

نتوقع وصول الأجانب اليوم

تمرين المريخ2توقّع حمد السيد وصول الأجانب اليوم متمنياً أن يعود أجانب الفرقة الحمراء وهم في وضع بدني جيد حتى يستفيد المريخ من خدماتهم في مباراة القمة أمام الند الهلال مستبعداً أن يستفيد الأحمر من خدماتهم في مباراة أهلي شندي باستثناء جمال سالم باعتبار أنه كان منتظماً في التدريبات مع منتخب بلاده ولا يوجد ما يمنعه من المشاركة مع الأحمر في مباراة النمور وأفاد حمد السيد أن مصطفى توفيق المدير التنفيذي للنادي هو المسئول الأول عن ملف اللاعبين الأجانب وسيتابع كل صغيرة وكبيرة متعلقة بعودة جمال سالم وسالمون وأوكراه للخرطوم اليوم لأن الأحمر يحتاج بشدة لخدمات الثلاثي في مباراة القمة.

مناشدة للجماهير

في ختام حديثه أرسل حمد السيد مضوي مناشدة للجماهير الحمراء وقال إنه واثق من أن المريخ لن يكون وحده في شندي وستزحف الجماهير الحمراء من الخرطوم وستنضم اليها جماهير المريخ بشندي حتى يُحظى الأحمر بمساندة جماهيرية كبيرة في مباراة النمور، وأقر حمد السيد بأن هذه المباراة لأن تكون سهلة لأن الأهلي ظل يقف حجر عثرة أمام الكبار في جميع المباريات التي استقبلها على ملعبه متوقعاً أن يفعل الأهلي كل شئ من أجل تحقيق الفوز على المريخ لكن حمد السيد عاد وأكد ثقتهم الكبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان ومحسن حتى يقدم المريخ نفسه بصورة مقنعة ويحقق الفوز ويمضي قدماً في رحلة استعادة الصدارة، وأقر حمد السيد بوجود نقص واضح في الفريق بسبب ابتعاد عدد من اللاعبين عن المشاركة بعامل الإصابة إلى جانب تأخر عودة الدوليين لكنه عاد وأكد قدرة الأحمر على قهر كل المصاعب والعودة من شندي بالنقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله ايامك ياكسلاااااااااوى وجزاااااااااك الله كل خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج سيكون حضوراً في الاجتماع المقبل وأبلغنا ود الياس قرار المجلس بخصوص الشورى

قال السيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن المجلس مازال في مرحلة توزيع المهام والواجبات على القطاعات المختلفة حتى تكون الصورة واضحة لكل قطاع من أجل القيام بعمل كبير في المرحلة المقبلة وحتى لا يحدث أي تداخل في المهام والاختصاصات بين القطاعات وأضاف: الأمانة العامة ستشرع في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة والأجندة التي سيناقشها الاجتماع الثاني لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والذي سيكون في غضون ساعات لأن هناك تحديات كبيرة تنتظر فريق كرة القدم مثل مباراة الهلال لذلك لابد أن يكون المجلس متابعاً لكل صغيرة وكبيرة، وأشار متوكل إلى أنهم سجلوا زيارة لصحيفة نادي المريخ برفقة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر ونادر ابراهيم مالك بغرض الوقوف على سير العمل في الصحيفة وبعد ذلك سجلوا زيارة للسيد محمد الياس محجوب ونقلوا له القرار الذي اتخذه مجلس الإدارة في اجتماعه الأول بتجديد الثقة فيه لقيادة مجلس الشورى في المرحلة المقبلة ومناقشة برنامج عمل الشورى في هذه المرحلة المهمة في تاريخ نادي المريخ.

عصام سيكون معنا

أكد متوكل أن عصام الحاج ليست لديه مشكلة تحول دون عمله مع مجلس الإدارة مشيراً إلى أن عصام سيكون حضوراً في الاجتماع المقبل لمجلس إدارة النادي لأن جميع أعضاء المجلس يرغبون بشدة في أن يكون عصام الحاج ضمن منظومة هذا المجلس وتابع: أحب أن اطمئن الجماهير أن عصام موافق وسيشارك بفعالية في المرحلة المقبلة وأبان متوكل أن المجلس حتى الآن يعمل على إعادة ترتيب الأمور وحل المشاكل لذلك لم تكن هناك أي قرارات الا في حدود تنظيم العمل لافتاً إلى أن حمد السيد مضوي سيتولى رئاسة البعثة الحمراء لمدينة شندي لكن متوكل عاد وأشار إلى أن غالبية أعضاء المجلس سيرافقون الأحمر إلى شندي من أجل الوقوف خلف الفريق في تلك المباراة الصعبة وتوقع متوكل أن يتم تحديد موعد الاجتماع المقبل لمجلس الإدارة في غضون ساعات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم تطيح الطريفي وتقدم زكي عباس ضمن الضباط الأربعة والشمال يبحث عن مقعد

نصر حامد

كل المؤشرات تؤكد بأن مجموعة التطوير التي يقودها الدكتور معتصم جعفر وأسامة عطا المنان ستكون مرشحة فوق العادة لتحقيق الفوز بالتزكية في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة لأن جاهزية هذه المجموعة والإجماع الذي تُحظى به جعل كل المجموعات التي كانت تفكر في تقديم نفسها تراجع حساباتها لكن رغم ذلك يلوح في الاُفق تغيير قادم بهدوء في عدد من المناصب بسبب انشقاق داخلي في المجموعة ربما ترتب عليه تغيير لبعض الوجوه.

 بالنسبة لأندية الدوري الممتاز فإن عدد من هذه الأندية فقدت فرصة المشاركة في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة بسبب التعيين وفي مقدمة هذه الأندية المريخ إلى جانب الأمل والنيل شندي وأهلي شندي وهناك أندية كبيرة ستسقط في كلية أندية الدرجة الممتازة لأن مجموعة التطوير تحكم قبضتها بقوة على كل الكليات وبالتالي فإن الأندية الداعمة لمجموعة معتصم جعفر ستكون هي المرشحة للتمثيل في الجمعية العمومية وفي مقدمتها أهلي الخرطوم وأهلي مدني ومريخ الفاشر وهلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض والأمير البحراوي ومريخ كوستي والرابطة ومريخ نيالا وستمنح هذه المجموعة أصواتها بالكامل لمجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر.

مهمة سهلة في التحكيم والتدريب

اسامة عطا المنان3كذلك يتوقع أن تحصل مجموعة الدكتور معتصم جعفر على أصوات كليتي التحكيم والتدريب بالعلامة الكاملة حيث يتوقع مازدا على موقعه في لجنة التدريب المركزية وصلاح أحمد محمد صالح في لجنة التحكيم المركزية ويسيطر أسامة عطا المنان على اتحادات الغرب بفضل تمثيله القوي في اتحاد الكرة وعلاقته الممتدة مع اتحادات الغرب الأمر الذي يجعل أسامة يضمن لمجموعته الفوز بكل أصوات مجموعة الغرب.

انقسام في الشمال

تعول مجموعة التطوير بقيادة معتصم على عبد العزيز شروني حتى يسلمها أصوات اتحادات الشمال العشرة دون انقسام يذكر لكن شروني وبرغم المجهودات التي بذلها رأى أن هناك انقساماً واضحاً بين اتحادات الشمال التي طالبت خمسة منها بأحد مقاعد الضباط الأربعة حتى يكون للشمال دور بارز في خارطة الكرة نظراً لمشاركة أربعة أندية من ولاية نهر النيل في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

انقلاب في الخرطوم

المفاجأة ستكون حاضرة في الخرطوم حيث يُحظى اتحاد الخرطوم بمكانة خاصة لأن الاتحاد الرائد مميز بعدد 13 صوتاً جعلته يحصل على تمثيل ثابت ضمن الضباط الأربعة باتحاد الكرة وقدم اتحاد الخرطوم في وقتٍ سابق الطريفي الصديق لكنه سيفاجئ الجميع هذه المرة وسيقدم زكي عباس ليشغل منصب سكرتير اتحاد الكرة مع ترشيح مجدي شمس الدين في منصب نائب الرئيس على أن يحتفظ معتصم جعفر بمنصب الرئيس وأسامة عطا المنان أميناً للمال لكن هذه الخطوة تتطلب استقالة زكي من اتحاد الكرة ولا يضمن الأخير أنه سيصل إلى هذا المنصب وبالتالي ربما صعّب شرط الاستقالة من الدفع بزكي في السباق الانتخابي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين في الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتدرب الفريق في العاشرة من مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 26 لاعباً حيث لم يتخلف عن التدريب سوى الثلاثي الأجنبي إلى جانب راجي المتواجد في القاهرة بغرض تلقي العلاج وبكري المدينة الذي يتوقع أن يعود للمشاركة في التدريبات اليوم في حين عاد حماد بكري الذي تعرض للإصابة في التجربة قبل الأخيرة واكتفى بالخضوع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب.

برنس عطبرة وابراهيم جعفر ضحك جد قبل بداية المران عقد الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء والذي أشرف على أول تدريب له مع الأحمر اجتماعاً مهماً مع اللاعبين وتحدث معهم حول المرحلة المقبلة والتحديات الكبيرة التي تواجهه وأكد برهان أن الأحمر لا يستطيع التغلب على كل هذه التحديات الا اذا وضع الانضباط شعاراً للمرحلة في كل شئ ونوّه برهان إلى خطورة التحدي الذي ينتظر المريخ أمام أهلي شندي في ظل الغيابات العديدة لكنه عاد وأكد أن المريخ لا يتأثر بغياب أي لاعب وأنه سيتعامل مع العناصر الموجودة والجاهزة ويثق في أنها لن تخذله وستجعل الأحمر يحقق الفوز على النمور، وأشاد برهان بالنجوم الجدد الذين انضموا للأحمر وثمّن اجتهاداتهم وأكد أنه ليست لديه تشكيلة ثابتة بل سيكون منفتحاً على كل الخيارات التي ستثبت جدارتها.

مران لمدة ساعتين

استمر مران الفريق أمس لمدة ساعتين حيث خصّص الجهاز الفني ساعة كاملة للإعداد البدني الذي أشرف عليه الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر وأخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات شاقة وعنيفة وبعد ذلك انتقل الفريق لمرحلة التمارين بالكرة وركّز من خلالها برهان على تنفيذ العديد من الجمل التكتيكية بالاعتماد على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة واكتفى كوفي والوك وأمير كمال وصلاح نمر بالخضوع لتمارين على انفراد دون المشاركة في التقسيمة التي جرت بين الأخضر والأحمر واستمرت لمدة ساعة وشهدت هذه التقسيمة تألقاً لافتاً لابراهيم جعفر الذي دخل قلوب الجماهير الحمراء بموهبته العالية وبإصراره الواضح على تقديم الأفضل مع الفرقة الحمراء حيث تألق ابراهيم في كل التجارب التي شارك فيها واستطاع من خلال مران الأمس أن يسجل أجمل الأهداف في التقسيمة وتفاعلت الجماهير كثيراً مع الهدف الجميل الذي سجله بلعبة هوائية رائعة كما تألق مصعب ومجدي عبد اللطيف وبرزا بصورة متميزة للغاية في المران.

محسن يشيد بجدية اللاعبين

أشاد الكابتن محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ بالجدية الكبيرة لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء في التدريبات ورغبتهم في تقديم عطاء مميز مع الفريق في مقبل المباريات لافتاً إلى أن عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة النادي منحت دفعة معنوية كبيرة للاعبين وسهّلت من مهمة الجهاز الفني في تجهيز العناصر في ظل أجواء مثالية من شأنها أن تشجع اللاعبين على الإجادة والتألق وأن تجعل الأحمر يظهر بصورة متميزة في مقبل المباريات، وأقر محسن بأن التحديات التي تنتظر المريخ خاصة في المباريات الثلاث المتبقية من الدورة الأولى على درجة عالية من الأهمية والصعوبة في نفس الوقت متمنياً أن يتجاوز المريخ المحطة الأولى أمام النمور بشندي مؤكداً أن الأحمر اذا نجح في تخطي عقبة الأهلي سيلعب بتركيز أكبر في مقبل المباريات وسيكسب نقاط جميع المباريات المتبقية للفريق في الدورة الأولى حتى يمضي الأحمر قدماً في مسعاه لاستعادة صدارة الدوري الممتاز وأكد محسن أن الحماس الكبير الذي أدى به اللاعبون كل التدريبات الأخيرة ساعده في تجهيز الفريق في وقت وجيز متوقعاً الا تواجه الأحمر أي مشكلة في أداء مباراة الأهلي بصورة متميزة وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد 
التسجيلات النصفية وبرهان تية .!!

×"رأى برهان تية أن التسجيلات التكميلية أضافت عناصر نوعية للفرقة الحمراء مشيراً إلى أن الدولي صلاح نمر لاعب منتخب ومدافع من الدرجة الأولى، ويستطيع أن يقوم بعمل كبير في المنطقة الخلفية للفرقة الحمراء ، لأنه لاعب جاهز ولا يحتاج لبعض الوقت حتى يصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة في التشكيل الأساسي وقال كذلك بأن ابراهيم جعفر من العناصر الواعدة والموهوبة التي أتوقع لها مستقبلاً باهراً مع المريخ ، وأبدى برهان ارتياحه الشديد للتعاقد مع الموهوب محمد الرشيد، وقال إن هذا اللاعب سيفرض نفسه بقوة، وسيقدم مردوداً متميزاً مع الفريق لأنه لاعب صغير في السن، وكبير في الموهبة ،وفرض نفسه بقوة ، كأحد أميز النجوم في الدورة الأولى للمتاز، كما سجل الكوتش برهان إشادة خاصة بالموهبة ألوك أكيج، وقال إن هذا اللاعب سيفاجئ الجميع بمستوى متميز مع المريخ، لأنه صاحب قدرات فنية عالية، وبعد أن نجح المجلس في حل مشكلته وأصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة، أصبح في وضع معنوي جيد يمكّنه من تقديم الكثير مع الفرقة الحمراء". أنتهى

×الحديث أعلاه عبارة عن ملخص إفادات المدرب الجديد – القديم، برهان تية لـ(صحيفة الصدى) حول تسجيلات المريخ النصفية، ويعتبر ذلك الحديث ختم الجودة لما قدمته لجنة ونسي للمريخ من خلال الإضافات النوعية التي دخلت كشف الفريق بشهادة الرجل الثاني بالمنتخب الوطني؛ برهان مدرب كسب الرهان مع عدد  كبير من اندية المممتاز وظلت قيمته ثابتة في بورصة المدربين في ظل تقديم الفرق التي دربها مباريات مميزة ونتائج أميز على مستوى المنافسة المحلية، إضافة إلى حصوله على بطولة سيكافا رفقة المريخ والمنتخب الوطني، ما يميز برهان على بقية المدربين في الدوري المحلي هو التكتيك العال والانضباط الصارم الذي يؤدي به اللاعبون، إضافة إلى ميوله إلى الكرة النظيفة، إذ يخوض مبارياته أمام القمة بثقة عالية وتحدي كبير ولا يخشى الخسارة ولا يقوم بتوجيه لاعبيه إلى إضاعة الزمن واللعب على الأجسام وتشويه شكل المباراة.

×عند مغادرة برهان لتدريب المريخ في الموسم الماضي قال بأنه لا يرضى بـ(التهميش)، ويرى أن مغادرته توفر الاستقرار للمريخ وللمدرب الأجنبي وتساعده في تطبيق الفلسفة التي يريدها وهو الأمر الذي تحقق فعلياً إذ لم يجد محسن حظه من المشاركة معية غارزيتو وأبنه ، في ظل إصرار الثنائي على السيطرة على جميع مفاصل الفريق، في ذلك الوقت احترمت كثيراً تلك الخطوة التي قام بها المدرب برهان وقدمت اقتراح للمجلس بأن يتم تعين برهان رسمياً مدرباً لفريق الشباب حتى يساهم في بناء مريخ المستقبل ظناً مني أن الإدارة كانت ستبقي على مشروع الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي خطط له ان يمتد لثلاث مواسم، وظنا مني بأن الإدارة تعلم حقيقة أن المدرب برهان هو أفضل من يقدم المواهب الشابة على طبق من ذهب للشهرة والتألق والتحول إلى نجوم تسجيلات.

×عودة برهان للإشراف على تدريب المريخ تعني عودة المدرسة الواقعية التكتيكية المعتمدة على اللياقة البدنية والخطط وسد الثغرات والعمل كمنظومة، واللعب أمام كل خصم بحسب ما تطلبه ظروف المباراة وتلك الرؤية لمسناها حقيقة خلال بطولة سيكافا التي توج بها المريخ بعد غياب دام كثيراً لأن المريخ كان يدخل إلى تلك المنافسة وهو في وضع تعالٍ عليها على عكس برهان الذي كان يخطط لكل جولة على حدا ولكل خصم حسب قوته وكان يوضح للاعبين بان الخصم خطير ويجب الحذر منه، واحترام أي خصم ووضعه في المكانة التي تليق به، هو اولى خطوات التفوق عليه.

في القائم

×خلال مباريات المنتخب الوطني الأخيرة ظهر الصقور بخطط فنية جديدة ومتنوعة على غرار خطة (4-3-2-1).

×الكل يعلمون بأن المدرب مازدا ظل يعتمد على خطط معروفة وتقليدية مثل (3-5-2)و(4-4-2).

×الأمر الذي يفيد بان لمسة برهان الفنية والواقعية والخططية واضحة أينما وجد.

×نجاح نجوم التسجيلات أقرب منه إلى الفشل في ظل وجود برهان على دفة القيادة الحمراء.

×منذ سنوات ظللنا نطالب بالتعاقد مع اللاعبين المعروفين في المنافسة المحلية وترك المغمورين.

× وهو الامر الذي تحقق خلال التسجيلات الأخيرة ويشير بوضوح إلى الفرق والقيمة.

×نتمنى أن يستفيد الوالي من تجاربه السابقة ويقدم دورة رئاسية جديدة عامرة بالنجاح والتفوق على المستوى الفني والاستثماري والخططي والتنفيذي.

×جولتي شندي والهلال لا تحتملان أي نتيجة غير الخروج بالنقاط الثلاث.

×إذ أن الدورة الثانية ستشهد صراعا محموما في سبيل الحصول على اللقب.

×الهلال لن يقبل بالتفريط في اللقب للعام الثاني تتالياً، فضلاً عن المساندة التي سيجدها من البرمجة والتحكيم.

×نجاح الوافدين الجدد خلال جولة هلال الابيض، تنم عن إمكانية مشاهدة مريخ مميز خلال الدورة الثانية.

شبك خارجي

# عودة برهان.. عودة جمال ..(الخير على قدوم العائدين).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم جعفر يشعل المران بأجمل الأهداف وينال إعجاب الجماهير

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمواجهة أهلي شندي يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في المباراة المؤجلة بين الفريقين في الدورة الأولى لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وتدرب الفريق في العاشرة من مساء أمس بإستاده بمشاركة 26 لاعباً حيث لم يتخلف عن التدريب سوى الثلاثي الأجنبي إلى جانب راجي المتواجد في القاهرة بغرض تلقي العلاج وبكري المدينة الذي يتوقع أن يعود للمشاركة في التدريبات اليوم في حين عاد حماد بكري الذي تعرض للإصابة في التجربة قبل الأخيرة واكتفى بالخضوع لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب, واستمر مران الفريق أمس لمدة ساعتين حيث خصّص الجهاز الفني ساعة كاملة للإعداد البدني مع تقسيمة بين الأخضر والأحمر واستمرت لمدة ساعة وشهدت هذه التقسيمة تألقاً لافتاً لابراهيم جعفر وسجل أجمل الأهداف في التقسيمة وتفاعلت الجماهير كثيراً مع الهدف الجميل الذي سجله بلعبة هوائية رائعة.
*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علاء الدين حمزة
					

هل بكري بدا التمارين منذ اليوم الاول مع محسن ولعب مباريات الاستعداد  كيف يكون جاهز المريخ ده لوعايزين يمشي صاح يلعب الجاهز بس المفزوض بدل ماننشر تصريحات زي دي ونخدر بيها الجمهور الغلوب علي امره نتصدي طوالي  نرد علي اللاعب ده ونقول ليه اسفين والله الجاهزين ليهم عشرين يوم بتمرنوا امشي كمل نومك ده لوعايزين المريخ يمشي صاح لعبوا الناس الجاهزين اي صنم ماجاهز يقعد في بيتو الكورة دي بتدي الرجال البعرقوا وبتمرنو كل يوم اي زول ماحضر التجهيز يقعد بره لقاية ما يجهز



اتفق معاك تماما 

قبيل قلت الكلام  دا في قروب من القروبات  طلعوني ما عارف حاجه و منظراتي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة 
امير عوض 
âک…الإستثمار في المريخâک…

âک…ما زالت أصداء عودة (كواي القلوب) تتري في قلوب أعماها الحقد و أسرها الحسد..

âک…هم يكرهون جمال أكثر من حبهم للهلال.. و لكن هل سيأبه لهم أحد أو يعيرهم مجرد إلتفاته؟!!

âک…دعوهم في غيهم.. و واصلوا المسير الظافر نحو النهضة التي ننشد و ننتظر..

âک…ألقموا أفواهمم بالإنجازات و الطفرات التي جعلت المريخ يغرد خارج سرب منظومة الأندية السودانية جمعاء.. فالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله!!

âک…شيدوا للمريخ صرحا شامخا و لا تأبهوا لساقط القول و منتاشي القمم..

âک…و ليكن أول عملكم هو ترسيخ أسس الإستثمار المريخية..

âک…فالمريخ أكبر أندية أفريقيا جمهورا و مكانة و منعه و صيت..

âک…لذلك يسهل الإستثمار بأصوله الكبيرة و المتمددة في تراب الوطن الكبير.. متمثلة في جمهور يغطي قرص الشمس أو يزيد..

âک…جمهور ينتظر من يقوده نحو الدعم الإيجابي المستديم.. و هو في ذلك لا يبخل علي ناديه و لو كان ما يجود به هو من قوت عياله الزقب الصغار..

âک…جمهور يعشق المريخ حد الوله و التبتل.. يهيم بالمحراب الأحمر وجدا و تمني.. و غاية أمانيه أن يري مريخه بين النجوم الشاهقات في سماء الكرة العالمية..

âک…لذا يبقي الإستثمار في هذا الكنز المهمل هو أولي خطوات التقارب و التعاضد المريخي نحو النهضة القادمة بإذن الله..

âک…فعلوا دور الجمهور.. في العاصمة و الولايات و بلاد المهجر و لن تندموا.

âک…نبضات متفرقةâک…

âک…قطار المريخ ماض نحو محطات العلا.. و ما ضرنا ما تخطه فاطمة الصادق أو من يلف لفها..

âک…فالتكتب بت الصادق بمداد الحقد.. و ليكن ردنا عليها مزيدا من النجاح و التميز في كل الأصعدة..

âک…الفرق بيننا و بينهم أننا ننشد مصلحة الكيان.. و هم يبغون رفعة الأفراد..

âک…و يبقي جمال الوالي قمة بعيدة المنال علي الصغار..

âک…و المريخ محمي برجاله و فرسانه من كل باغ و متطلع شهرة..

âک…و قريبا ستفغر الأفواه دهشة لعظم ما سيرون من طفرة حمراء..

âک…خماسية المريخ في شباك هلال كادوقلي مطمئنة..

âک…الخير علي قدوم الواردين..

âک…و الإنتظام في المعسكر المغلق هو مفتاح الإنتصار في المواجهات القادمة..

âک…مع أن الإنتصار علي (مواسير) الهلال لا يحتاج لمعسكر أو تعب..

âک…ستكون هزيمة نكراء بإذن الله..

âک…و بعدها.. ستحترق روما..

âک…لقد أعذرناكم.. و أنذرناكم.

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

إرعووا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم 
لا عذر امام برهان !

تأخر عودة  المحترفين الاجانب حتى الامس لم يعد له اى مبرر بعد الاتصالات الى اجريت معهم والوعود  الصادقة التى وجدوها من الادارة الجديدة فى الالتزام بتسليمهم مستحقاتهم المالية المتأخرة منذ عهد اللجنة السابقة ,, فكل يوم يمر على غياب المحترفين الاجانب سيكون خصما على اعدادهم وجاهزيتهم للمشاركة مع المريخ فى مباراته القادمة ضد اهلي شندى التى كما ذكرنا سابقا انها  اول تحدى للمريخ ومدربه برهان وكذلك للادارة الجديدة  حيث لاخيار امام نجوم الفريق سوى تحقيق الفوز من اجل رفع المعنويات وتعزيز الطمأنينة فى نفوس الجماهير قبل مباراة القمة ضد الهلال التى نتوقع ان تكون نتيجتها فاصلة فى تحديد مسار الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز  وعودته من جديد لاعتلاء صدارة المسابقة وبالتالي تمهيد الطريق نحو العودة بشهية مفتوحة لاكتساح مباريات الدورة الثانية التى كما هو معروف ستنطلق فى منتصف يوليو بعد التعديلات الاخيرة التى اجرتها اللجنة المنظمة . 
اعجبنى حماس المدرب برهان تيه وهو يستبق مباشرة عمله فى الاشراف على تدريب الفريق بحديث  طيب ومشجع للاعبين وكذلك عن طموحاته فى تحقيق لقب الدورى والكاس لاسعاد لجماهير المريخ وكذلك لرئيس النادى جمال الوالي بعدما حسم امر تعاقده مع برهان بعد اول اتصال جرى بين الطرفين ,, 
الكابتن برهان لديه تجربة سابقة مع المريخ وبالتالي لايحتاج الى من يعرفه بالاجواء التى تسود النادى وكيفية التعامل مع اللاعبين المحليين  او الاجانب فضلا عن علاقته الطيبة مع زميله محسن سيد وبقية اعضاء الجهاز الفنى ,, الا ان  الكابتن برهان كذلك يعلم قبل غيره ان الانتصارات والانجازات لاتتحق بالكلام والامنيات والعلاقات الطيبة بين اعضاء الجهاز الفنى وانما بتوفر كافة المعينات التى تساعد الجهاز الفنى واللاعبين على تقديم مردود اكبر واوفر داخل الميدان وهو ماينقص المريخ بعد حالة الفوضى التى ضربت كل اركان النادى وحرمته الاستفادة القصوى من سلسلة التدريبات الاخيرة التى اجراها الفريق بسبب غياب مدربه البلجيكى وكذلك تواجد محترفيه الاجانب خارج السودان و ايضاعدد من نجومه المحليين الذين شاركوا مع المنتخب ضد كينيا وديا وضد سيراليون فى تصفيات الامم الافريقية يضاف الى ذلك غياب اخرين لازالوا فى كشف المصابين ,, لهذا سيكون مطلوبا من برهان مضاعفة الجهد وتكثيف العمل التدريبي من اجل توظيف العناصر الاكثر جاهزية فى مباراته القادمة ضد اهلي شندى ,, ورغم غياب عدد من المحترفين الاجانب ولكن اعتقد ان التجربة الودية ضد هلال الابيض قد كشفت عن قدرات اللاعبين الجدد الذين نتوقع ان يحصل بعضهم على فرصتهم فى اول مباراة تنافسية يخوضها المريخ ضد النمور لسد  النقص فى صفوف الفريق . 
لاشك ان اى تغيير فى الجهاز الفنى باقالة المدرب وتعيين اخر خلال الموسم دائما مايكون خصما على الفريق ونتائجه فى الدورى ,, الا ان هذا ليس عذرا امام الكابتن برهان بحكم انه على معرفة ودراية كاملة بقدرات اللاعبين رغم قصر الفترة الزمنية التى تفصل المريخ عن مواجهة اهلي شندى التى لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين ,, اما الفوز او الفوز تمهيدا لمواجهة الهلال بمعنويات عالية وشهية مفتوحة !
مزمل ومتوكل 
حسم مجلس المريخ امر الناطق الرسمي بتكليف الزميل مزمل ابوالقاسم مساعد الرئيس للشؤون الاعلامية وكذلك الاخ متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين بتولي وظيفة الناطق الرسمي وهو اختيار موفق وفى التوقيت المناسب ,, فهناك عمل كبير ينتظر مجلس الادارة فى كافة الملفات التى تم الاتفاق حولها وفى مقدمتها ملف الاستثمار الذى نعلم بان لديه ( اعداء ) كثر من خارج مجتمع المريخ لايريدون خيرا للنادى وسيعملون بكل السبل لمحاربة اى خطوة يقوم بها رئيس النادى او ايا من زملائه فى قطاع الاستثمار وبقية القطاعات الاخرى واعتقد ان مايبث من سموم فى اعمدة البعض من  المحسوبين على الاعلام الازرق لهو دليل كاف بان حربا شعواء فى الاعلام المناوىء تنتظر المريخ وقياداته فى الفترة القادمة ,, لهذا طالبنا منذ بداية عمل المجلس بضرورة تعيين ناطق رسمي تمر من خلاله الاخبار الرسمية الى جماهير المريخ وللوسط الرياضى عامة وبالتالي فضح رواد الشتل والتلفيق اول باول ,, نتمنى فقط ان يلتزم بقية اعضاء مجلس المريخ بالسياسة الاعلامية التى اقرها مجلسهم  دون تغول على وظيفة الناطق الرسمي .
*

----------

